

BlackBerry 10 sends passwords in clear text - hendi_
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FBlackBerry-spaeht-Mail-Login-aus-1919718.html&act=url

======
pweissbrod
Cool story. It sounds outrageous to anyone unfamiliar with blackberry, but
from what I gather, _this is how blackberry works_. You dont check your email,
BIS checks it for you. [http://forums.crackberry.com/native-blackberry-os-
apps-f152/...](http://forums.crackberry.com/native-blackberry-os-
apps-f152/how-does-bis-email-work-152955/)

~~~
tacoman
That's how it worked previous to BB10, but BB10 no longer uses BIS. This
person disagrees with the original story:

[http://market-ticker.org/cgi-ticker/akcs-
www?singlepost=3242...](http://market-ticker.org/cgi-ticker/akcs-
www?singlepost=3242634)

------
blibble
so does gmail's POP3 fetcher for other email accounts.

non-story!

